# IVF pregnancy/postnatal groups Edinburgh?



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there are any groups around Edinburgh for IVF parents/babies? I know there is something specifically for multiples but am looking for something more general if it exists as my baby is a singleton.  I have previously thought about going to the infertility support group at Spire on Mondays but am guessing this is more for those who have yet to conceive in which case going there pregnant would be extremely insensitive.

I have spent the past couple of years unable to be around pregnant women at all & even now find it difficult to identify with fertile pregnant women because our experiences and journeys are just too different, but a group for IVF parents would be great if there is one? 

Thanks,

B xxx


----------

